# Neuer Runder Tisch zum Dorsch



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Oktober

*Neuer Runder Tisch zum Dorsch​*Laut Mail vom DAFV gibts es eine neuen runden Tisch zum Thema Dorschmanagement.

Zum Thema Dorschmanagement berichten wir ja schon lange:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=305733

Eingeladen hat wieder die Europaabgeordnete der SPD, Rodust, deren Hauptanliegen immer schon die Förderung und der Erhalt der Berufsfischerei war.. 

Datum:
3. Runde Tisch Dorsch
26.9.2016 in Lübeck 


Die kompetente Nichtanglerin der FDP, Präsidentin des DAFV, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und der neue Geschäftsführer Herr Alexander Seggelke werden leider auch da sein - da bisher alles ohne Rück- und Absprache mit den LV oder den Vereinen geschehen ist, im Vorfeld schon ohne Not Zugeständnisse gemacht wurden und die Landesverbände bei der Resolution weder eingebunden noch im Vorfeld informiert wurden, lässt dies auch jetzt wieder nix Gutes für Angeln und Angler erahnen..

Dass interner Mailverkehr zwischen GF Seggelke und Dr. Spahn von der Geschäftsstelle Offenbach noch unten an der Mail dran hing, zeigt auch die Kompetenz von Geschäftsführer und Geschäftsstellen....

Da muss einem ja um Angeln und Angler bange werden...

Es steht auch schon weiter im Schreiben (wo will sie das nur her wissen?), dass die Angler in Zukunft einen Beitrag zum Erhalt der westlichen Dorschpopulation leisten wollten ....

Welchen Angler hatte denn Frau Dr. je gefragt?

Der DAFV hätte ja seine Position in einer kürzlich veröffentlichten Resolution deutlich gemacht. 

Die Präsidentin und der Geschäftsführer werden die darin enthaltenen Standpunkte in der kommenden Diskussionsrunde erneut zur Sprache bringen. 

Zum Thema Resolution kann ich wieder nur darauf verweisen, dass die nicht mal mit den Landesverbänden abgesprochen wurde, dass die von niemand beschlossen wurde und trotzdem als "Resolution von 620.000 Anglern" rausgehauen..

Der größte Hammer:
_ Sollte jemand aus den angeschriebenen LV  dringende Anregungen für den Runden Tisch Dorsch haben, wäre es ggf. möglich diese mit nach Lübeck zu nehmen, um sie dort vorzubringen._

*HALLLO????

DER TERMIN IST IN 6 TAGEN!!!!

Was soll da so schnell von wem noch kommen??

Das ist doch Verarschung der Landesverbände!!!*


Siehe zum Thema Resolution auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319519

Es ist also für die Dorschangelei das Schlimmste zu befürchten, wenn der als Angelfischerverband getarnte Naturschutzverband DAFV hier wieder droht, für Angler zu reden...

Dass dazu wieder die Initiative um die EGOH nicht eingeladen wurde, die einzigen die bisher strikt zu Angeln und Angeln standen, spricht auch Bände.

Über die Kompetenz in Haupt- und Ehrenamt beim DAFV braucht man nun langsam ja wirklich nicht mehr diskutieren, gerade wenn in solchen Mails dann interner Mailverkehr angehängt wird..

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Micha383 (21. September 2016)

*AW: Neuer Runder Tisch zum Dorsch*

Divide et impera 
Die wollten nicht reden und diskutieren. 
Zum einen wohl angst vor dem Eulenspiegel 
Zum anderen wollen die herrschen  bzw diktieren. 

Für mich ist das einfach ein verlogenes, falsches p..K


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2016)

*AW: Neuer Runder Tisch zum Dorsch*

Ich schreib lieber nicht, für was ich die wirklich halte, da dies zum einen den Boardregeln widersprechen würde und zum anderen nicht mal mehr in der BRD durch Presse- und Meinungsfreiheit gedeckt wäre...

Sagen wir mal unverfänglich so:
Der als Angelfischereiverband getarnte, im Kern anglerfeindliche  Naturschutzverband DAFV und die ihn tragenden, willenlos abnickenden Vasallenverbände (hier vor allem LSFV-SH) sind nicht gut für meinen Blutdruck................





Gott schütze uns vor Sturm und Wind!
Und vor DAFVlern, die meinen, dass sie Vertreter der Angler sind............!!


----------



## rosebad (21. September 2016)

*AW: Neuer Runder Tisch zum Dorsch*

Petri.

In der neuen FischundFang steht ebenfalls ein Bericht zum Dorsch. Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und noch eine kompetente Nichtanglerin wollen den Dorsch schützen und das Mindestmaß von 38 cm auf 40 cm hochsetzen. Wobei die Berufsfischer das Mindestmaß bei 35 cm einhalten müssen.
Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas.
Wenn ich so etwas lese, bekomme ich stumpfe Zähne.
Nichts gegen unsere Berufsfischer, alle sollen ihr auskommen haben.

Aber dann für ALLE das gleiche Recht.
Oh man, ist mir schlecht.
Petri


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2016)

*AW: Neuer Runder Tisch zum Dorsch*

Diese Veröffentlichung bei FuF ist ein zusammen gefasster Auszug als PM aus der mit vorliegenden Mail, über die ich oben geschrieben habe.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (21. September 2016)

*AW: Neuer Runder Tisch zum Dorsch*

Wenn ich also die Aussagen zum letzten runden Tisch in Potsdam zu dem Thema lese, bleibt festzuhalten, dass lediglich der DAFV, Minister Backhaus und das Thünen Institut Einschränkungen der Angler fordern bzw. die Bereitschaft zu Einschränkungen wie Baglimit, Schonzeiten etc. signalisieren?

Alle anderen kämpfen für die kommerziellen Fischer? Was in meinen Augen gleichbedeutend ist, dass die gegen die Angler kämpfen und  - ohne diese Forderungen zu formulieren - mit allen Einschränkungen für Angler - wenn diese den Fischern zu Gute kommen - einverstanden sind! Gute Nacht Dorschangeln in Deutschland!

Sehe ich das richtig, dass laut dem Protokoll Herr Bohn vom LSFV SH sich in der Sitzung lediglich Gedanken um die Fischer macht und keine - zumindest im Protokoll festgehaltenen - Gedanken um die Angler?

Sehe ich das auch richtig, dass das Thünen Institut zugibt, dass zur Zeit keine aktuellen verlässlichen Zahlen vorliegen und man bei eine Verbesserung der Bestände "die möglichen Einschränkungen/ Beschlüsse" aufheben könnte? Will sich das denn niemand festschreiben lassen?

Sehe ich das richtig, dass das Thünen Institut in diesem Gespräch klar formuliert, dass ein Verzicht der Angler zu einer Quotenerhöhung der kommerziellen Fischer führen kann?

Gut finde ich auch vom Thünen Institut, dass die reduzierten Fänge der Angler aus den Nachbarstaaten nicht in die  Bestandsberechnungen mit einfliessen und "einfach im Meer bleiben"! Gibt es denn zumindest hier genaue Zahlen oder eiert man hier mangels Fakten einfach mal rum und alle akzeptieren das genauso, wie die Schätzungen zu den Fängen der deutschen Angler?

Alter, ist mir schlecht! Danke an die Angelverbände, dass Ihr uns Angler so gut vertretet... Würde ich jetzt hier schreiben was ich denke, würde unter meinem Nicknamen ab sofort "Gast" stehen #q.

Warum ist Jens Meyer von der EGOH eigentlich nicht dabei? Das ist der einzige, der in meinen Augen für uns Angler kämpft! Hat da jemand seine Hände im Spiel und möchte verhindern, dass hier stichhaltige und nachvollziehbare Argumente/ Fakten pro Angler auf den Tisch kommen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2016)

*AW: Neuer Runder Tisch zum Dorsch*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Warum ist Jens Meyer von der EGOH eigentlich nicht dabei?




Jens Meyer und die Kutterkapitäne waren beim ersten runden Tisch dabei und wurden dann wegen ihrer anglerfreundlichen Haltung bzw. wegen ihrer Kritik an vorauseilenden Angeboten nicht mehr eingeladen - wie gesagt, Frau Rodust sieht ihre Arbeit für Berufsfischer, nicht für Angler..

Jemand der dann mit (dazu guten) Argumenten für Angler kommt, hat man da nicht so gerne...

Dann wohl doch lieber den DAFV und Konsorten in Augen von für Berufsfischer arbeitenden Politikern wie Frau Rodust..............


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (21. September 2016)

*AW: Neuer Runder Tisch zum Dorsch*

Man muss sich das wirklich einmal deutlich vor Augen halten!

Es gibt diverse Gesprächsrunden mit Ministern, Ministerien und deren Mitarbeitern aus Bund und Ländern, es gibt alle Arten von Verbänden und Organisationen, die an diesen "runden Tischen" teilnehmen- und niemand, ja wirklich niemand hat ein Interesse an den deutschen Anglern!

Eigentlich geht es ausschließlich um "die paar" kommerziellen Fischer und den möglichst hohen Ausgleichszahlungen, im Falle einer Einschränkung. 

Einzige Ausnahme ist anscheinend die EGOH, die allerdings (logischerweise und immerhin!) die Interessen ihrer Mitglieder vertritt (im Gegensatz zum DAFV), also Kutterkapitäne, Bootsvermieter, Tourismus und Gerätehändler. Dadurch haben wir Angler zumindest indirekt eine Interessenvertretung (gehabt), die ja jetzt jedoch nicht mehr dabei ist.

Jetzt müsste man mal wirklich genau beobachten, wer des Anglers größter Feind ist. Ministererien, ob Bund oder Länder, das Thünen-Institut oder gar der DAFV mit seinen Mitgliedern.

Thomas, bitte gaaaaaaanz genau beobachten! 

Ich persönlich bin überzeugt davon, dass wenn der DAFV hier einmal mehr Murks macht und (ist in meinen Augen eh zu erwarten) versagt, sich das Thema DAFV erledigt. Das werden Frau Dr. und ihr "Ali" (man munkelt das sei intern der Spitzname des GF) als Geschäftsführer vermutlich nicht überstehen. Ich hoffe es zumindest! Wobei Frau Dr. das vermutlich egal ist, denn sie hat die Zeit bis zum Bundestagswahlkampf dann ja eh überbrückt.... Eventuell nimmt sie ja Ali dann mit zur FDP. Dann können sie sich den "Schutz des bedrohten Dorsches" in die Vita schreiben und Präsident/ GF des Naturschutzverbandes DAFV. Macht sich bestimmt gut, sollte man mal eine Bewerbung bei Bayer abgeben .


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2016)

*AW: Neuer Runder Tisch zum Dorsch*

Sodele, hat ichs doch richtig im Kopf und nochmal gekramt (das ist das Gute am Anglerboard - es geht nix verloren!)..

*Das hier folgende Zitat IST FALSCH!!!!! *

Ich entschuldige mich ausdrücklich!!!!!!

*SORRY!!!!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Jens Meyer und die Kutterkapitäne waren beim ersten runden Tisch dabei *und wurden dann wegen ihrer anglerfreundlichen Haltung bzw. wegen ihrer Kritik an vorauseilenden Angeboten nicht mehr eingeladen - wie gesagt, Frau Rodust sieht ihre Arbeit für Berufsfischer, nicht für Angler..
> 
> Jemand der dann mit (dazu guten) Argumenten für Angler kommt, hat man da nicht so gerne...
> 
> Dann wohl doch lieber den DAFV und Konsorten in Augen von für Berufsfischer arbeitenden Politikern wie Frau Rodust..............




*So ist das damals schon nämlich abgelaufen!!!!!!*

*Die Politik sperrt die mit Hauptbertroffenen wie die Angelkutterkapitäne und die Initiative aus!!
*


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Beim heutigen Gespräch mit Frau Rodust (Europaabgeordnete SPD) zum Thema Baglimit wurde die Initiative um EGOH, Touristiker, Kutterkapitäne etc. ausgeladen bzw. weg geschickt......
> 
> Sie will wohl lieber nur mit Frau Dr. sprechen vom DAFV, da die ja auch schon beim Thema Angelverbote FFH eingeknickt ist...
> 
> Der einzige, der  da nun für Anger noch einspringen kann beim Thema Baglimit, ist der anwesende Dr. Breckling vom DFV...


----------

